# DP bugs are back:(



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My DP is getting flakey, powered itself off tonight, then later while paused did a short getting info and blacked out. Audio but no video. Powered off to reset. Missed a time recording today too.

Some things never change........


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

The only thing predictable about the DP is that it's *"UNPREDICTABLE"*


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Yep, mine missed a recording today too. :bang:

I hope the come out with a 721 "deal" for Dishplayer owners!!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Still doing great! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

If you recently received the software upgrade to display local channels in the 000- range you have to re-boot it. Actually, any E* receiver needs to be rebooted if it receives an upgrade or it just gets flaky. That's not to say that E* re-introduced some bugs because they have crappy software control.They need an option on the Menu to accept update w/out permission and automatically reboot and obviously, retain settings. I would prefer a dialog box that stated for 8 secs that the receiver is about to reboot, accept or cancel, auto accept after no user response unless currently recording, then display the dialog box between programs and execute above procedure.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I would like a reject updates. At least that way when we get a stable software we could keep it...


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

You can, just change the menu option for updates to "Not Without Permission".


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

Marcus, I don't think the DP has received that local channels update yet.

It just has a mind of it's own sometimes, and gets flaky, and then does some real weird stuff.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Both of my DPs are still solid. Very happy with them. They haven't missed a beat.

I do not believe the DPs will get the local channel number software. There is an new upgrade in the works, but I do not know what it addresses. I have asked a contact I have, and they have said they will look into it to see what is on the list. I'll certainly let everyone know when I hear back.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Last Charlie Chat addressed the topic of local channels. I missed it. Some have told me that it is coming. Others that it is not. Who knows?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The Dishplayer may or may not get that upgrade - it depends on what E* can convince M$ to do...

One thing they ARE going to do is to goto the same extended guide that the 501/508/721 is using. So, all you DP owners will need to get a view of 110 sometime.


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

I beleive Charlie said the DP would not get the "locals"update (I could be wrong). 

BTW, my DP has been running smooooth :smoking:


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

There are still some issues with the Dp, but on the whole, the significant, everyday bugs taht I used to see aren't there for us. No recordings have missed in months, no reboots (except with the fast local channel change bug, which at least can be avoided), no blinkouts, no change record to everytime (except where it should be), no audio drop outs. 

If you are still getting these, you should consider reseting your DP and reloading the latest software.

Unless you enjoy the aggrevation and need a good reason to vent at E*. In that case, the bugs above will certainly support that if you can't get rid of them.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

My DP is working just fine.  

I still think some of these problems are due to the unit overheating. I have mine on top of the TV stand in the open where it can breathe.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Knock on wood, mine has been running great!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sam1980 _
> *I beleive Charlie said the DP would not get the "locals"update (I could be wrong).
> 
> *


Everytime I hear about it is a little different.


----------



## gsusser (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Marcus S _
> *If you recently received the software upgrade to display local channels in the 000- range you have to re-boot it....*


At the risk of sounding moronic, what is the procedure to reboot the 721? The reason I ask is that it seems different than the procedure to reboot the 501? Thanks.

[while I'm at it, how do you re-initialize the hard drive on the 501? The old procedure of hitting a few keys consecutively doesn't seem to work]


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

To reboot a 721 hold the power button on the front of the unit down for 5 - 10 seconds, it will then reboot itself.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

I still can't figure out why you guys are still messing around with these things. I sold mine on ebay almost 2 years ago for a nice chunk of change  You could have a 501,508,721...or if you just love that thing at least go with an Ultimate TV, it's almost the same but works! Plus you get 2 tuners!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I was waiting for my 721 before I got rid of my Dishplayer from my bedroom.  Now that I got the 721 the Dishplayer is now in my sons room.

What a great idea that was! Now I don't have to sit through an hour of Pokemon every night when I get home. 

The Dishplayer is (when it works good) a GREAT pvr, its too bad it took Dish Network and Microsoft to fix all the bugs.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

I have not had any problems for about 3 months now..but for a while there it was pretty bad...I think the best thing for the DP would be to leave it alone as much as possible..

I think Echostar should give anybody who has owned a dishplayer for over 2 years a free 721..

but we know that would never happen..and to be truthfull if they offered me a $199.00 or less deal I would buy one..just to get the second tuner..


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

I think whatever happens with current DP owners depends (as always) on the merger, and (if approved) subsequently on which transmission setup the new E* will adopt (E* or D*). One thing Charlie has mentioned is that whatever change occurs (I think the E* equipment would be replaced based on number of subs), the transfering of equipment would be a no-cost change for the customer. This means that in order to replace the DP, they would give you a box that contains both PVR features as well as internet access (Ultimate TV?). Either way for current DP owners, its a win - win situation. DPs are running alot better now(enough for me to stick with mine) and the features warrant an awesome replacement should it be necessary in the future. :righton:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't be so sure Sam. I think they will decide what is eqivalent or comparable.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I can honestly say I have probably been one of the biggest thorns in E*'s butt over the DP for the past few years. My calls and complaints finally took me up to the front office (they finally sold me a 501 for $49 to make me go away). BUT, now I am big pom pom waver for the DP. Ours has been terrific. It is a horrendous shame that it took this many years to get it working and for those that have had for the duration of the bugs it is a sore spot. I understand that. However if someone bought one off of Ebay these days, I don't think they would be disappointed. It makes me nuts when I hear DirecTivo evangelist sing joy over it, DirectTV bought the technology well after it had matured. I had friends with Tivo's in the first few weeks of that product and they had more than a year of pain with that technology as well. Tivo is still a sore spot for them. I won't talk about early issues with Replay. And UltimateTV brought along all the DP lessons learned for that product as well.

Bottom line, DP is like all other PVR technologies, the big problem was the head in the sand approach E* took with it. At first they denied problems, then it was the consumers fault, then they sued MS, then they finally acknowledged they owned it, and committed to making it work. Had they done this in the beginning, I think the DP would still be on the market and it would be a success. Instead E* chose to lie and obfuscate and the DP became an albatross. That is a shame. It is good product finally. IMO it has the best look and feel. I love the ability to choose which channels are seen from any guide, much simpler approach. I like the DP PVR home screen, too. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles because it became the ugly duckling, but for what it is and what it cost and ease to upgrade the HD, I'll keep mine as long as the processor keeps chugging along.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Randy, I totally agree. My DP has been almost flawless since the last upgrade and I pray that it stays that way. I also notice that the ability of the 721 and 501/8 is missing the ability to jump in the guide by day/time like the DP can (TIVO owners need not jump in here). If only I could find another cheap one on Ebay. Since they started working better the resale prices have been higher.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Actually, this feature is WAY better in the 501 and I am assuming the 721. In the 501 you can enter the number of hours you want to jump ahead or back and hit the arrow right or left key. Also use the skip ahead to quickly jump 24 hrs or skip back to go back 24 hrs.

As far as I know, on the DP the only shortcut that lets you jump in 24 increments is with the keyboard (CMD + right or left). ALTHOUGH I really wish the 501 had the ability to pick a specific day and time (on the DP through the Home/Listing/Pick a day&time) to jump through without having to do the math. You can do it with the 501, but you have to figure, hmmm that is 103 1/2 hrs from now.

I wouldn't part with ours these days.


----------

